# Tow Vehicle Wheelbase To Trailer Length



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Actually, I have this bit of text, "Using the "rule of thumb" of 20 feet for 110 inches of wheelbase and an additional foot for every 4 additional inches"...but I don't have the website it came from. My friend wants to verify what I'm saying and I can't find the source. Anyone have the website URL?...Thx!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Glenn,

http://www.rvtowingtips.com

Have a good one! We are off to Luray!

Tim


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, Tim!

Sorry we couldn't hook up at Frontier Town, one of my 2 dogs had to go to the vet in Salisbury and ultimately had to be put to sleep...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

But that rule of thumb doesnt work for long bed pickups since they have a different suspension...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty,

How does the suspension of long bed pickups differ from those with short beds? I always believed them to be the same, unless the springs may be weaker or stronger. And if short and long bed pickups do have "different" suspensions, how would that cause or affect trailer sway?

Bill


----------

